# 1994 Audi S4 4.2L swap possible?



## halidtone (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone heard of this being done? Or know if it would be possible to do?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

No reason why not, they came with 4.2's in Europe. Not sure, but I think our tranny bolts up.
For the expense of doing that swap though, you could build a 20VT that would kick it's azz outright, so it doesn't really make economical sense.


----------

